# I cant connect to internet after I ran adwcleaner



## roshaan_riaz (Jan 14, 2015)

My network is limited after I ran adwcleaner and cleaned some malware.
Please someone help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Please follow the instructions here and upload all the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
this will give us more to work with


----------



## roshaan_riaz (Jan 14, 2015)

I have attached the ipconfig text file from command prompt and screenshot of xirrus wifi inspector.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Roshaan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Roshaan-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F3-95-30-B5-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Roshaan>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Your ipconfig shows no network adaptor . . 

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## roshaan_riaz (Jan 14, 2015)

network adapter is installed with proper driver.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right click on the Broadcom 4313 and select remove . . reboot to let windows "discover" it and reload the network settings


----------



## roshaan_riaz (Jan 14, 2015)

done but issue is still there. I ran troubleshoot for network. It said "couldn't automatically bind the ip protocol stack to the network adapter".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try downloading the wireless card driver from the notebook manufacturers support site and reinstalling it


----------



## roshaan_riaz (Jan 14, 2015)

Finally I fixed the problem my doing some research. I found the solution here
Windows couldn't automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the - Microsoft Community

And here is the solution. It might save someone's alot of time.

It turns out there was some third party software inserting itself into my adapter settings. 

Here's how I fixed it:

Go to Control Panel> Network and Internet > Network Sharing Center 

Click 'Change adapter settings' in left pane.

Right click your adapter. Select 'properties'.

There will be a box headed 'This connection uses the following items.'

Uncheck anything that looks like it was installed by a third party (AVG, Avast, ZoneAlarm). In my case the culprit was 'HTC NDIS Protocol Driver' which was installed by my cell phone software (HTC). Since it might not be obvious what to uncheck, here is what I currently have checked in my working system that should not cause a problem:

KEEP THESE CHECKED:

Client for Microsoft Networks
QoS packet scheduler
File and Printer Sharing
Internet Protocol v6
Internet Protocal v4
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O driver
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Reminder

Uncheck everything else. 

Go back to the Network and Sharing menu, disable and re-enable the adapter. That should work. 

I hope it will help somebody. Thanks for your help. Cheers!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting back with a solution


----------



## Vulvanomics (Jan 16, 2015)

roshaan_riaz said:


> Finally I fixed the problem my doing some research. I found the solution here
> Windows couldn't automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the - Microsoft Community
> 
> And here is the solution. It might save someone's alot of time.
> ...


Regestered just to say thank you so much!, Work's perfectly now, I had the exact same problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sometimes an NDIS Protocl driver or maybe called a filter driver designed to prevent an a Malware attack can prevent internet access.

An unchecking of the driver and a restart of the computer and re-install of the NDIS driver can cure the internet problem.

An update to the firewall or anti-virus can cure the issue.


----------

